# ShopTemp 2000 mAh batteries



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2010)

i ordered one of these bad boys and i feel like its not living up to the specs. 
http://shoptemp.com/products/2000-mAh-Batt...-Lite-p-75.html

I plugged it in and it charged for 20 minutes and lasted 45 minutes of play time. 
Plugged it in again and it charged for 15 minutes and only lasted another 43 minutes. 

Anyone else buy one of these and have any experience? Im not too pissed, I mean come one it was $4 and i just wanted to have an amazing battery life on my new ds case mod.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 11, 2010)

Cheap batteries, even with higher mAh tend to discharge quickly.
That's all there is to it pal. Cheap battery is cheap.

Although I've ordered one of these Dragon Brand rechargable 1200 mAh batteries before, and it was alright.
http://www.play-asia.com/SOap-23-83-zvy-71...-j-70-1g4x.html

The official Nintendo battery is 1000 mAh I think, but I didn't notice any real difference between the two.


----------



## epicelite (Jun 11, 2010)

A real 2000MAh DS battery requires a special cover and it sticks out the bottom. 

The claim of 2000 is 110% bullshit(especially at $4), no offense to GBAtemp. More then likely 400-600MAh.

EX: A real 1800MAh battery, sticks out the bottom.
http://www.batterytrader.com/ninetendo-lit...ge=URL_LANGUAGE

(shoptemp should try to contact CS and stock their batteries, here is their site: http://www.cameronsino.net/)


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Cheap batteries, even with higher mAh tend to discharge quickly.
> That's all there is to it pal.* Cheap battery is cheap.*
> 
> Although I've ordered one of these Dragon Brand rechargable 1200 mAh batteries before, and it was alright.
> ...


Well is it possible to get them removed then? they are false advertising and dont work.


----------

